# your betta's reaction to marimo?



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I got 2 marimo moss balls just for my Rain, a tennis-sized one and a slightly smaller (but still considered a giant one). They cost me quite a bit, but I thought that it was worth it if my fish is happy. 

So far my Rain's been playing around with the other decorations (floating plastic plant, terracotta pot, heck even the thermometer! :shock but he's ignored the moss balls completely. Although he did stare at one for the longest time and then swam away. 

I told my friend about it, and his reply was "just talk to him sternly" like Rain was a little kid to be disciplined and it made me laugh :lol:

Do your bettas like their moss balls?


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope! Toby doesn't even look at them haha. But I heard some fish use them as beds (;


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I heard that too, and thought it would be adorable if mine did that..but guess not.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's so disappointing when you want them to do something and they won't...those darn fish haha


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

mine sleep on it ,or cuddles up beside it. he gets really mad if you touch it.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Too cute Sandy! When Gus 1st got his, he played Marimo Socer! He would headbutt it into a corner and then get up behind it and wiggle it back out to the middle of the tank and then do it again! He doesn't play with it much anymore, but hey! I still got a plant ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Awwww, that is cute, sandy! I really wanted to se mine do that...

Your fish sure is athletic, bluewind!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

He's a mess is what he is! I sware he thinks he's a dog! :lol:

I wish I had a girlfriend for Gus so he could pass on that sweetness gene. He actually mothers my neons! That boy is one of a kind XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

my snail pushes it all over the place. i think he's trying to hide under it. bluewind thats awsome...soccer fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter ignores it. I hear shrimp love them.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

At first my Kaoru pecked at it, then rubbed all over it, then after nearly balding part of it she made a nest out of it. THEN she learned it moves. Now she's still a tiny betta but rapidly growing so getting it to move takes a bit of effort. She'll wedge between the glass gems and marimo till it moves. She has gotten the Marimo to roll on her already-really no idea how, but thankfully she got free by herself so not really concerned about that to much. To her the marimo is a toy, a bed, and sometimes food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is your Marimo?


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

@choclateBetta Me? Well anyways mine isn't to tiny but it's decent size maybe a bit big for her gallon tank but it makes her happy.

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i59/Apple__Ro/bettapatch.jpg

PS: her tanks been rearranged, should move it back like that since she couldn't really move it like that. She's fat cause she just ate BTW.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is great for small tanks.


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

It is, but as you can see that one is a nice size ball. Could have gotten a smaller one but didn't realize how big this would be once inside. BUT that's okay betta loves it. Should get one for Jabi (my newest betta) maybe it'll help calm her nerves.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They really help water quality.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

cool to have a plant that filters the water. i want more. my son really wants one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I grow plants in all my tanks out of the lids the tanks and the filter.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My betta's dont really notice it too much, but my ghost shrimp love it.
There was a black knife fish (or something of that nature?) in petsmart that was absoutely infatuated with the one in his tank when I bought mine. He wouldnt leave it alone, and when the woman who was helping me pulled it out to show me he freaked out, and when she put it back in he went back into his infatuated state and kept like :sniffing: the ball. It was so cute! I was tempted to buy him after that


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I moved mine to my guppy tanks and they started nibbling on it.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

My betta adored the marimo ball! He swam circles around it! Here's a video: http://briskcactus.tumblr.com/day/2012/04/09


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

littlegreen, that's just adorable! He looks so happy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Littlegreen your Betta is happy because it has a great owner.


----------

